

Webscraping with Python and BeautifulSoup - preek
http://blog.dispatched.ch/2009/03/15/webscraping-with-python-and-beautifulsoup/

======
cubes
I like BeautifulSoup, but these days I'd suggest using lxml
(<http://codespeak.net/lxml/>) instead. Unfortunately, BeautifulSoup is on the
slow side, and development seems to have shifted into maintenance mode.

